# Stafford County Lunatic Asylum, June 2014



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 2, 2014)

Staffordshire County Lunatic Asylum was built in 1818 to house 120 pauper lunatics, it was designed by the Stafford County surveyor Joseph Potter in the style of a Georgian mansion.
It was extended in 1879 and a further extension was added in 1884, this included a bakery and workshops, by now the asylum could house up to 870 patients. Further extensions included a laundry block (now demolished) and nurses accommodation.
During the 1950's the Asylum was renamed St George's Hospital. Suicide cages were erected in the stairwells after a female patient threw herself off from the fourth floor and landed nearby reception.
It closed in 1995, and since then it has lay empty and suffered badly from vandalism and arson.

Having found urban exploration through my love of Asylums , I thought it was time to visit St Georges before it was too late. The building's demolition is in full swing, and we were wondering around whilst the builders worked.
This place is not for the faint hearted, it's extremely dangerous, sagging floors, floors missing and at one point I opened a 3rd floor door to find a sheer drop to the ground level. I also had a chunk of hair cut off with razor wire


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 2, 2014)

Excellent set of pics..your right..it looks very dangerous,it looks really trashed too.dont worry your hair will grow back  keep them coming.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 2, 2014)

This is a great selection of images.As you said some areas look pretty dodgy!


----------



## LulaTaHula (Jun 2, 2014)

Ace shots. That's one I've been meaning to see for a long time. Might not make it now.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 2, 2014)

you need to be quick, houses are popping up all over the site. Not many Asylums left now


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 9, 2014)

Looks a good place
excellent photos too


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 9, 2014)

Looks a good place
excellent photos too


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Jun 9, 2014)

Excellent photography, thank you!


----------



## AgentTintin (Jun 10, 2014)

That's proper trashed! Nice report


----------



## MD (Jun 10, 2014)

good stuff, been ages since i saw anything from here


----------



## Cuban B. (Jun 10, 2014)

Good to have an update from here, it looks as knackered as it was five years ago.


----------



## LittleOz (Jun 10, 2014)

That looks seriously wrecked, I love it.


----------



## Tempests Avatar (Jun 10, 2014)

Nice pics!
Shame i'm limited to public transport as not too far from me and would be great to have a look before it goes, and for something monstrous I bet.


----------



## Jodee1kenobi (Jun 10, 2014)

Cool pictures! I particularly like the one of the bath and the branch. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 11, 2014)

Never seen these one , looks pretty thrashed, which is a shame. Well done on it tho , enjoyed looking through these . it looks like you have covered a lot of dangerous ground here and been pretty hardcore with the razor wire haircut!!!


----------

